# Near Beer



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Curious if anyone here has experience with some of the "near beers" on the market. I've recently had some O'Douls premium Amber and although it's not as flavorful as the real thing, It actually doesn't taste too bad. Looking for others to try as well. Have researched on the net, but opinions are wide and varied. Looking for those that may have had actual experience.


----------

